# alguien tiene informacion de maquinaria pesada



## higuita (Jul 30, 2010)

amigos de casualidad alguien tiene informacion sobre maquinaria pesada por ejemplo las excavadoras muestran codigos de error que no se que indican.
gracias


----------



## willynovi (Jul 30, 2010)

yo creo que deberias consultar el manual original del equipo en cuestion.
En una epoca trabajé en mantenimiento de máquinas viales y siempre teniamos a mano la tabla de fallas, ahi puedes encontrar los códigos.


----------

